# Irish porridge



## jabbur (Sep 3, 2018)

This summer, DH and I took a trip to Ireland. It was exhausting but fun! Our hotels always had a full-on Irish breakfast buffet which was scrumptious. I don't generally like oatmeal but the porridge on these buffets was always so creamy and lovely. Not the "snotty" texture I get when I make oatmeal at home. Anyone know why theirs is so creamy and mine is so...not? If I could make it like theirs, I'd have it every morning!


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 3, 2018)

I make steel cut oats in the rice cooker, which makes terrific oatmeal.  I use this recipe for the Zoji rice cooker (porridge setting), but substitute raisins for the dates.

https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/creamy-breakfast-oatmeal-rice-cooker-142363?ftab=reviews


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2018)

First, you need stone ground and toasted oats. Look for Macroom's brand. Or, more commonly available is McCann's steel cut oats. You don't want instant oats, or rolled oats.

Then, you either cook it "on water", or "on milk". That is the liquid you first bring to a light boil to which you add the oats. Also, add them gradually, stirring them in.

Finally, you need to cook this, stirring often for about 30 minutes.

Serve with brown sugar, butter, and some people even like more cream.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I don't have a rice cooker. I can be appliance challenged with some things. I had a rice cooker at one time.  Had it sitting on my glasstop stove. DH turned on a burner and melted the base. Never got around to replacing it. I may try the stovetop like Bucky suggested. I wasn't sure if it was the oats or if they used heavy cream instead of water that made the difference. Thanks again.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 3, 2018)

jabbur said:


> This summer, DH and I took a trip to Ireland. It was exhausting but fun! Our hotels always had a full-on Irish breakfast buffet which was scrumptious. I don't generally like oatmeal but the porridge on these buffets was always so creamy and lovely. Not the "snotty" texture I get when I make oatmeal at home. Anyone know why theirs is so creamy and mine is so...not? If I could make it like theirs, I'd have it every morning!


Probably full cream milk & long slow cooking. Mine tends to be a bit chew-y but that's because I'm in too much of a hurry at breakfast time!

The traditional way of making porridge in these islands used to involve preparing the porridge the night before and leaving it in the slow oven overnight. Of course that doesn't happen much now unless you have an AGA or other solid fuel range which is lit permanently.

The longer and slower you cook porridge the better it is (as long as you don't let it burn!) and with a dollop of Tate & Lyle's Golden Syrup it's to die for - none of this Scottish nonsense about putting salt on it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 4, 2018)

*jabbur*, I've used the McCann's steel cut oats in the past with success. Now, however, I buy no-name cut oats in bulk from the Amish bulk food store when we visit the kids back home in OH. Much cheaper, still just as good.

The long, slow cook is what makes them not snotty. I just use water, no milk. I start with a 4 parts water to 1 part oats to start, but can add up to another cup of water as I cook slowly and stir regularly over 45 minutes or so. I do make enough for four servings, although I probably should make six. I portion out between my small Corning casserole dishes so I can cover them with their own lids and stack them in the fridge. 

I do add milk when I reheat, and finish off with honey and chopped walnuts, or dried fruits (dried cherries and nutmeg - yum), but I've never tried making them savory. Maybe a bit of cheese and some bits of cooked breakfast sausage would be tasty...


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 4, 2018)

I can do a creamy porridge with  rolled oats, all you need is half milk and half  water, a pinch of salt  and stir while it cooking until it  thickens and then add little more milk and done.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2018)

I forgot to say that I have had good results with porridge in the slow cooker


----------



## jabbur (Sep 6, 2018)

I got the steel cut oats. Need to pick up some cream and hope to give this a try this weekend. Thanks for all your help!


----------

